

Show HN: Identicon library + command line tool written in Golang - GeorgeMac
https://github.com/GeorgeMac/idicon

======
GeorgeMac
All criticism/contributions welcome! I was just toying around to see if I
could do it. Then I refactored out a little library. I will continue to work
on it!

Try out the command line tool:

go get github.com/GeorgeMac/idicon/cmd/idicon

idicon html -w 5 -h 5 -x 10 your-name > your-name.html

